

Should we people on HN raise funds to buy back Oculus Rift? - ulam2


======
pedalpete
This isn't realistic, even if it were possible.

Facebook has an agreement to buy OculusRift for $2 Billion.

They'd want a multiple of that to sell it. Let's say Zuck is feeling generous
and decides to let it go for $3 Billion.

How many people are on HN? Compete.com says 200k uniques per month. So let's
say you got every single person who visited HN last month to pitch in. That's
$15,000 per person. Of course, not everybody would pitch in, and not everybody
could afford to. Let's say 10% of the people could afford it. You've got $30
million, you're not even close. You'd need each of these people to contribute
$150k.

This is, of course, that lots of people feel strongly enough about buying
Oculus Rift, and that Zuck would be willing to let it go for $3 Bills.

In the end, would it even be worth it? Why is it so important that Facebook
not own Oculus Rift? Clearly they aren't the only VR in town?

------
ulam2
Why did it happen :'(

------
teemo_cute
What are you buying then? The brand? I'm sure there are lots of talented
people here that can create VR headsets better than Oculus, assuming they have
proper funding.

